# Oiling A Seiko Diver'S Bezel?



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

My bezel has become a little stiff recently. The watch is the yellow 200m about 5 year's old. I wondered if its OK to use a drop of WD40 to lube it. Or a drop of 3-in-1 instead? Don't want to perish the gasket - if there is one?

Steve


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Safest is to pop the bezel off and use some silicone grease on the underneath after a clean in warm water..... WD40 is too aggressive really....


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree. It sticks because of dirt, not lack of lubricant. Silicon grease is the best, but use is sparingly, just a very thin layer on the gasket (o-ring), else it will attract dirt again and stick after a while.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

I've often found a quick fix is to turn the bezel in some nice clean water, I am guessing that it washes the dirt away. Worked a treat on my monster - which is a right pig to bet the bezel off of.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

if quite understandably you dont want to remove your bezel,an excellent method I have found is to give it a very gentle swill under the tap,allow to dry completely, then,fasten your strap/bracelet whatever and position the watch on its side,(crown pointing upwards) place a couple of biggish drops of hair clipper oil(in my case WAHL) at the twelve occlock position and allow it drip its way roung both sides overnight so that the excess runs of at six oclock position. its an extremely gentle oil with superb lubricating qualities and is non biohazardous,I guarantee your bezzel will run sweet as a nut! at some point eventually your bezel is very likely to need remove as other members say but this method is quick cheap easy and repeatable and can to a large extent revitalise existing grease.When you do come to bezel removal for regreasing I can strongly recommend using Shimano,Garcia or Penn, multiplier sea fishing reel grease! Hope this helps!


----------



## steveparry (Aug 23, 2005)

Jezz

Many thanks for the hair clipper oil tip. I'll try this out.

Steve


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

eelblady said:


> I've often found a quick fix is to turn the bezel in some nice clean water, I am guessing that it washes the dirt away. Worked a treat on my monster - which is a right pig to bet the bezel off of.


That's what I do with mine and works a treat.


----------



## spirit (Feb 22, 2010)

Sancho Panza said:


> eelblady said:
> 
> 
> > I've often found a quick fix is to turn the bezel in some nice clean water, I am guessing that it washes the dirt away. Worked a treat on my monster - which is a right pig to bet the bezel off of.
> ...


Thanks guys for the tip- was having the same problem with my Casio mtd 1054 after snorkling and fishing with it on holiday, its a daily wear watch and I will do the hair clipper oil thang!


----------

